# Sexing 3/4 week old rabbits?



## Briana0666

I want to get a pair of baby rabbits from my grandmother. She didn't realize she had males and females and accidently had a litter. The mama had 4 babies and I was hoping to get two of the same gender but I'm not sure how to tell at this age? If I post some pictures could someone help me sex them? ^^" This is how big they are right now, is it too young to tell? Thank you.


----------



## GottaLuvDaBuns

I have no idea but THEY ARE SO CUTE 


-GottaLuvDaBuns


----------



## Briana0666

GottaLuvDaBuns said:


> I have no idea but THEY ARE SO CUTE
> 
> 
> -GottaLuvDaBuns



Yeah I think they are harlequins. :weee: These are my two favorite of the four.


----------



## majorv

You should be able to tell by 4 weeks. Have you tried watching YouTube videos to see if you can tell? I'm not that good at it but I know there are some here who are better at telling you.


----------



## woahlookitsme

It depends on your eye. I am able to tell by 3-4 weeks and be pretty darn accurate but it has taken me a couple of years and many litters for practice. By 5weeks it is much more obvious. Here is a YouTube video I like to share that helped me learn:

[ame]http://youtu.be/tKM6a7Ym6B0[/ame]



Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Sweetie

Let me tell you: taco=girl, doughnut=boy. Post here for confirmation. There are some of us that can sex rabbits at a young age. I can also sex kittens at 3 to 4 weeks old.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Being able to sex them really depends on you. Some people can sex when the kits are a few days old and others can't until they are a couple months old. The parts are very similar, so it is easy to get mixed up and even the best sometimes make mistakes. 
There are some good resources and a few have already been posted. Take a look at those, then compare them to the babies. It can be helpful to have references right there when you are looking. It is a good idea to sex them again before you take any just to be sure. A second opinion doesn't hurt either.

Are you planing on keeping them together? There is no guarantee that 2 siblings will get along. Both should be spayed or neutered to help them stay together. Usually, it is a neutered male and spayed female that get along best, but if you are wanting 2 of the same sex, then females are usually better. 

Has your grandmother separated the parents? If they were not separated until after the litter was discovered, she could be pregnant again. Rabbits are pregnant for about a month, so she could have another litter soon. This does mean that the current litter would need to be weaned, but should still be kept together until they are about 8 weeks to make sure they are developing well.


----------



## Thumperina

I can tell about my experience. I watched all the recommended videos but still wasn't sure. One bunny definetely had a pure slit, without any doubts. All the rest looked... differently. Finally, I took them to the vet (tech looked at them absolutely free) and where I saw a slit was a girl. All others were boys. I would say, to me, boys private part looked like a dot that extends up.


----------



## Thumperina

Korr_and_Sophie said:


> There is no guarantee that 2 siblings will get along. Both should be spayed or neutered to help them stay together. Usually, it is a neutered male and spayed female that get along best, but if you are wanting 2 of the same sex, then females are usually better.


I had 2 parents and 4 their children all together - never had a problem. Ended up having 2 parents, a son and a daughter (boys were both neutered) - also no problems. By now, mom and her daughter seem to be good friends.


----------



## Briana0666

Thank you for the advice and thank you for the video! :rabbithop Yes I was planning on keeping them together in a tall c&c cage. I think as long as I sex them correctly they should be okay. If I end up with a girl/boy I can give the boy back and take the mother. Either way they'll have a friend!


----------



## Ainsleys_mommy

Boys will be perfectly round. Girls will be slits. Basically what was said "boy's doughnut, girls taco"... Also, you'll see testicles on the boys around 10 weeks of age, or at least bald places where they're coming in.


----------



## cherokeeflats

I don't recommend keeping them together. You can not guarantee their safety. They will most likely fight. In my 20+ years of breeding! I have never seen 2 rabbits housed together get along. 


Sent from my iPad using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Sweetie

cherokeeflats said:


> I don't recommend keeping them together. You can not guarantee their safety. They will most likely fight. In my 20+ years of breeding! I have never seen 2 rabbits housed together get along.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Rabbit Forum



I disagree that two rabbits housed together will fight. I have had two rabbits that were housed together and they got along, they were also bonded. They only had one fight but they stayed bonded and shared a cage together.

Rabbits are very picky about who their companion is. Some rabbits will not get along and will fight and will not bond.

Siblings are the best to keep together because they grow up together and form a tight bond with each other. Yes a fight could break them up but I think that it would most likely be due to hormones than anything else.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

That's only good til the "puberty fairy" visits and they will start fighting or worse.  Best to plan on housing them apart till they are neutered and re-introduce. Usually, it's easier with a boy/girl bond once they are neutered.


----------



## RabbitGirl101

This is a picture I found that explains it. I like to look for a doughnut or a tube in my boys and a slit in my girls. It can be hard sometimes because if you pull a little harder on the boys it can look like a slit so thats when I start looking to see if a tube is forming.


----------

